# Leigh D4r-Pro or 77240 Omnijig



## scottn (Feb 14, 2011)

I have a Bosch that is twenty years old that just does half blind dovetails. Looking for something that does through and halfblind as well as sliding dovetails. I wouldn't be using it daily or weekly but maybe twice a month. Don't mind setting up or test cuts but don't want to spend a half a day doing it either. Would like to here from owners of both jigs not just hearsay. Have read the leigh has steep learning curve but great manual, lots of unique templates to chose from. The omnijig is huge and heavy but once set has great repeatability with all the stops, but has had some issues in quality control in manufacturing. Before anyone brings it up forget AKEDA!!! No product avaibilty for another 4 to 6 months, Owner wanting to somewhat retire and find sombody else to manufactuer jig. No question great product, but the best of products arn't anything if you can't purchase them.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

My neighbor has a cousin who knows a fellow . . . 

I don't actually own either jig, but have researched both in fair detail. I think you've summarized the comparison pretty well. If I had the space for a dedicated DT station, I'd buy the (new) OmniJig in a heartbeat - largely due to the multiple bit-depth gauges for commonly-used stock thicknesses.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

I have had a Leigh D4R jig for about 7 years now and love it. If you've cut dovetails before it should be very easy for you to learn to use it. The video and the manual that come with it will show even the first time user how to get good results on their first try. Leigh jigs do exactly what Leigh says they will do with amazing accuracy, if you follow their instructions (I have their FMT Pro jig too). I can't comment on the Omnijig because I have never used one.

Charley


----------



## CurleyBill (Apr 13, 2009)

I just set up my new Leigh D4. Never done dovetails before last night. I followed the manual and had a nice TD box made in 2.5 hours. The first impression is it is complex but once you get it set up it is easy and fine adjustments are simple. It is one fine tool.


----------

